# New Provisional Loft



## odre80 (Apr 3, 2012)

This is my provisional Loft. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSc5ECw9sTM


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice loft! I really like the fill from the ouside feeder.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Very nice loft especially for climate in Spain. Your feeder looks very much like the one that Shadybug Loft incorporated into his breeding loft. I also like your drop trap. All around very nice. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice loft. I was just going to say, where did you get that feeder idea?


----------



## odre80 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey.

The idea of ​​the feed drawer is yours. Have a small difference but the main idea is his pigeon loft.
Excuse my very bad english.

Greetings.


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Where do you life in spain? And where racing?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I would remove the string hold up up your landing board for your drop trap. Your birds will end up flying into it causing injury. Find another way to support it or atleast make it more visible for your birds.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice loft!


----------



## odre80 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi.

Tomorrow I will try to change the landing zone.

I live in a town of Toledo. I'm not in any racing. You?

Greetings


----------

